# Damage on new Antigona - glue or scratch?



## pixi-stix

Hi everyone, and happy holidays. I found a good price on a mini Antigona and received it today. It has this damage on it, and I think it’s glue, but it could be a scratch (it’s not indented or anything). I wiped it with a damp cloth, and maybe there was a bit of improvement, but these pics are after I did that. I bought it as a no refund, but I contacted the company about it to see what they say. Does anyone have any advice? Any ideas on how to safely get it off if it is glue?  TIA!


----------



## randr21

if its glue, try using lowest setting of hair dryer to gently warm it in one area and see if it is removable once softened. if it doesnt budge, then it may be a scratch. dont try this if youre not comfortable and just wait for retailer to reply. not sure what those dust like particles in the first and last pic are since they dont look like either glue or scratches?


----------



## pixi-stix

randr21 said:


> if its glue, try using lowest setting of hair dryer to gently warm it in one area and see if it is removable once softened. if it doesnt budge, then it may be a scratch. dont try this if youre not comfortable and just wait for retailer to reply. not sure what those dust like particles in the first and last pic are since they dont look like either glue or scratches?


Thank you. I’m waiting to see what they say, but I’d like to know what options I have ie whether it’s fixable or not. The spots in the first and last pic were a bit hard to get a good pic of, but they’re either glue or scratches as well. If you think it would help, I could try to get better pics, but that bigger line is the worst part.


----------



## pixi-stix

randr21 said:


> if its glue, try using lowest setting of hair dryer to gently warm it in one area and see if it is removable once softened. if it doesnt budge, then it may be a scratch. dont try this if youre not comfortable and just wait for retailer to reply. not sure what those dust like particles in the first and last pic are since they dont look like either glue or scratches?


Good news!  It appears that it was glue - your dryer advice worked - I was able to get most of it off. Thanks so much! ❤️


----------



## randr21

pixi-stix said:


> Good news!  It appears that it was glue - your dryer advice worked - I was able to get most of it off. Thanks so much! ❤️


glad it worked out without any major hassle.


----------

